# eye punches



## skip7083 (Nov 20, 2015)

Greetings:

Fairly new to carving and wondering if it is worth it to invest in eye punches for small caricatures/santas.

Thanks for any advice.

skip


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

I chose to go with a very pointed knife (Bütz detail) as the caricatures i do, such as smiling Santas, have eyes that punches can't do. Most of my carvings are in the 4-9 inch range…

Claude


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

When I first started carving I thought eye punches would be the answer in eye, I used them once
and since then they have been sitting in my assortment of carving tools just gathering rust and
dust, you can't beat a sharp pointed knife.
Oscar


----------

